# MECA CA 2X SQL, SPL, and S&S sponsored by Fry's - San Marcos, CA - May 21, 2017



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*MECA CA 2X SQL, SPL, and S&amp;S sponsored by Fry's - San Marcos, CA - May 21, 2017*

This is the second 2017 MECA event proudly sponsored by Fry's Electronics. We had over 50 entries in the first one in Vegas and looking forward to this one to be even bigger. MECA Sound Quality, Show and Shine, and SPL formats will be offered.

*Where:*
Fry's Electronics
150 S Bent Ave
San Marcos, CA 92069

*When:*
Sunday, May 21, 2017
Registration @ 9:30am
SQ judging starts @ 10am
Show & Shine judging starts @ 10:30am
SPL judging starts @ 11:30am










Facebook event invite here:
https://www.facebook.com/events/737463456422679

*Who's in?*


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

*Re: MECA CA 2X SQL, SPL, and S&S sponsored by Fry's - San Marcos, CA - May 21, 2017*

I'm trying really hard to make this one.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: MECA CA 2X SQL, SPL, and S&S sponsored by Fry's - San Marcos, CA - May 21, 2017*



michaelsil1 said:


> I'm trying really hard to make this one.



We hope you can make it too Michael.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

*Re: MECA CA 2X SQL, SPL, and S&S sponsored by Fry's - San Marcos, CA - May 21, 2017*

I need to check out my new tuning



Funny video wouldn't behave


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: MECA CA 2X SQL, SPL, and S&amp;S sponsored by Fry's - San Marcos, CA - May 21, 2017*

Weather is going to be nice tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing everyone again.


----------

